

Are you a talented hacker? We want you. - konaaceo

We are looking for a couple talented coders to add to our staff, potentially at the co-founder level.  If you are an incredible coder that loves travel and social commerce, contact me at www.about.com/jerryrreynolds for more information.
======
cd34
I believe he meant:

<http://about.me/jerryrreynolds>

